# Mythic Paint anyone?



## Rich

www.mythicpaint.com

wondering where this stuff is sold and if anyone has used it yet

it's a true no VOC paint...was checking out the site...looks good for the most part


----------



## timhag

Rich, never heard of it, checked out the site. I think it sounds interesting. Like you, i am curious to know if any other members use this product and what their thoughts are. I found this quote on the site that answered part of your question "Our paints are sold through a national network of independent paint stores. Please give us a call at 1.888.714.9422 and we will be glad to refer you to a dealer near you." 
 Tim


----------



## slickshift

It's a true *low* VOC paint with "no" odor...not a no-VOC paint
(yes splitting hairs I know...but...there is a difference)

But there is an ultra low VOC nearly no odor paint I can comment on...
Dude...don't fight it...come over to the dark side...










http://www.myaurapaint.com/
Available near you...right down the street!!!


----------



## Rich

haha

I'll tell you what-I'll make a deal with you....
I'll treat Aura like I do with electronics, vehicles, and any other technology, I'll wait.....


...until the price drops
I'm not big on buying anything when it first comes out...


(dont worry about splitting hairs, it's imp. to have it right on, after all, we are salesman)


----------



## Wolverine

The big difference is that the Mythic Paint does not contain TOXIC chemicals... Breath Deep... lol...

BTW... I'm impressed with their leadership...


----------



## slickshift

Wolverine said:


> The big difference is that the Mythic Paint does not contain TOXIC chemicals...


Eric, if you get a chance maybe you could quickly spell out the difference between the two in regard to this

BM is of course not calling the Aura non-toxic, but rather ultra-low VOC _even tinted_ (low VOC paints are tested w/o tint, which in most cases is solvent-based. Aura uses gennex which is water-based)

But it sounds like you are not talking VOCs, but other ingredients


----------



## MooreMan

With the Aura paint the VOCs are as follows:

Matte = 100g/l
Eggshell & Satin = 50g/l

The pigment (tint) = 0g/l

So you can tint darker colors and still maintain the LOW VOC characteristics. The pigment adds no VOCs to the end product.

Two coats in one day and your customer is entertaining that evening. No smell left behind check in hand.


----------



## KeirK

*Mythic Paint*

I am an employee of Mythic Paint, and to set the record straight, Mythic has been under development for over 6 years, contains No VOC's and No Carcinogens and No Toxins. It cant be any simpler than that. The Paint comes in any color and has performance properties better than any product we have had independently tested. Feel free to browse the site at www.mythicpaint.com


----------



## KeirK

*Mythic Paint*

Oh and, our colorant system is also 0 VOC, and we have no odor as well. Thought the Toxic info was more important to mention though 

LEGENDARY PERFORMANCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here KeirK... I look forward to your input on this site as well.


----------



## slickshift

KeirK said:


> ...Mythic ... contains No VOC's ...http://www.mythicpaint.com


My bad...I took the "Low Odor" and lack of "No-VOC" labeling on the glossier stuff to mean it had _low_ VOCs
Reading the MSDS for the semi-enamel clearly states it's No VOCs

Thanks for setting the record (and me) straight KeirK

Glad you stopped in
Hope you can stick around


----------



## KeirK

Great site, was referred to it by a friend of mine. 
I obviously can answer any Mythic Questions, but am eager to learn about the rest of the industry. It looks like their is a tremendous amount of information here.

Keir


----------



## Tmrrptr

Glad to see people here with the new products, Keirk.
I am getting more frequent calls for such products.
In days past, it was only EI people who had asked for the products.
r


----------



## Wolverine

slickshift said:


> Eric, if you get a chance maybe you could quickly spell out the difference between the two in regard to this
> 
> BM is of course not calling the Aura non-toxic, but rather ultra-low VOC _even tinted_ (low VOC paints are tested w/o tint, which in most cases is solvent-based. Aura uses gennex which is water-based)
> 
> But it sounds like you are not talking VOCs, but other ingredients


KeirK,

Do you want to handle this one? If you don't know... I can... I think it would be great for you guys to explain about glycols, petrochemicals, and other toxins (like NMP) that are not listed as toxic now but will be soon.

We had made paint and helped 'green' companies formulate these types of products. We don't make these types of products anymore. The company that we were helping wanted us to sign a 10 year non-compete that way really open-ended. 

Anyway, I would be curious to know how big your company is? Do you make your own colorants at your own facility? (If not, are you happy with the current supplier... lol) What is the base of your colorants? Surfactant? HMWD? NMP free? (Sorry guys... but... we DO make colorants for other companies... I had to try... lol)

I think it would also be a good idea to explain to these guys why I would ask questions like this... maybe even 'out' some companies that call their products 'green' that really aren't. It seems that those companies are RAMPANT right now.


----------



## KeirK

*Toxic Materials*

Wolverine it would be my pleasure.
On the surface the VOC's regulations mandated by california and southcoast air quality management (and many others) are primarily in place to regulate low level Ozone (smog) The solvents used in either oil or water based products are the key to smog control. The amount of VOC's emitted from architectural coatings is 23M tons per day or the equivelent of 1.6M cars driving on the road. 
VOC's are responsible for things like asthma, lung and heart disease and other health affects, but are also related to global warming, climate change and immediate environmental concerns.
Toxins by definition include VOC's however VOC's do not include all Toxins. The most blatent toxins are carcinogens, which for the most part are not considered VOC's.
Aura (matte) contains 100g/l of Voc the equivalent of the weight of approx 60 nickels per gallon and additionally contains Carcinogens.
The problem with taking out VOC's is the loss of performance. Most Green paints pale in performance to their solvent based competitors. It took over 6 years for us to develop a product that not only has no VOC's, but No Carcinogens or other toxins as well. The only reason we found this enlightening (other than the obvious) are the performance factors, we perform better than traditional waterborne paints. When I say better I really mean way better. It is a revolutionary step for the paint industry and we are really excited about it.
Back to the Toxic colorant question, we use non toxic colorants that are not made at our facility, but I will have to get back to you with there exact composition as I am not in the office today, feel free to send me your company info so we can take a look (always looking at new stuff). We will not allow dealers or others to use toxic colorants as we believe it is misleading to the consumer. A side note, the GOVT has allowed paint manufacturers to print the VOC levels not inclusive of colorant as every base and every color could have a different composition, impossible to regulate unless you had NO toxins in your colorant system. so as you read other cans you will not know the true amount of VOC's and toxins because there are most likely more in the colorant. This again is not true for Mythic.
Your last comment about "green" companies is dead on, there are a tremendous amount of products that are "pretending" to be green. The truth is that until regulation dictates what that is, we will have to watch out for them, some of them have the right social aspects but are really lacking in performance. We call them yogurt paints, they look good in the can, but I wouldnt smear it on my wall. 
As for Mythic, we are a real company, with technologies developed in the University of Southern Mississippi. We have a huge patent portfolio and technology background. We have the capabilities to produce volume at a national level. I can't comment on our base technology as it is proprietary. 

Sorry for the disertation, but I hope I answered most of it.


----------



## Wolverine

Curious... what do you do for the company?


----------



## KeirK

I am on the Board of Directors and work directly with our president Rocky Prior,


----------



## Wolverine

Ahhh... you're the money guy... lol... We don't have one of those... lol...


----------



## KeirK




----------



## Nathan

KeirK said:


> Great site, was referred to it by a friend of mine.
> I obviously can answer any Mythic Questions, but am eager to learn about the rest of the industry. It looks like their is a tremendous amount of information here.
> 
> Keir


Great to have you here Keir, glad to see some manufacturers step in to answer some questions and hang out... welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## KeirK

Here to help.
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## Tmrrptr

This is GREAT!

Really enjoy reviewing the conversation between the Dude and KierK.
Glad you guys are here!

Painter friendly products are a good thing.
r


----------



## porkchop

I have started using your American pride line and really think it is a high quality paint. Will Mystic be available at the same suppliers that carry American Pride? and what is the average cost per gallon?


----------



## KeirK

Mythic is available to existing retailers of AP if they desire to have it. MP retails between 35 and 45$ per gallon.


----------



## stevenboston

*mythic*

So do you guys have an MSDS for the paint like all the others so we can see what's really in it rather than just trust a marketing tag line?


----------



## stevenboston

also, does Mythic with its characteristics still act as a vapor retarder as other latex paints do?


----------



## jackrabbit5

stevenboston said:


> also, does Mythic with its characteristics still act as a vapor retarder as other latex paints do?


As far as I know latex paints are "breathing type" paints, NOT vapor barriers.


----------



## stevenboston

typically, one coat of primer and one coat latex is sufficient as a "vapor retarder" not a barrier...current building science calls for vapor retarders in many situations and not the use of barriers which can cause problems trapping moisture/humidity.


----------



## KeirK

stevenboston said:


> So do you guys have an MSDS for the paint like all the others so we can see what's really in it rather than just trust a marketing tag line?


Absolutely, they as well as the Tech Data sheets are available on the website. Choose a product and the pdf is a click away.
Keir


----------



## ajpace

*New kid on the block*

Congrats to Mythic, as well as all the other paint companies, who have embraced the green mantra. As a 15+ year veteran of the eco-friendly building products industry, it is quite encouraging to see a new found interest in the toxicity issue as well as VOC's. 

A few years ago, Michael Fallarino and I wrote an article for the Paint Dealer magazine called "The ABC's of VOC's", which explained the differences between VOC's and toxins. In a nutshell, VOC's are regulated by the EPA specifically because of outdoor air pollution and smog. Human health IS NOT a concern of the EPA. However, when they started to regulate VOC's back in the mid-1990's, the EPA gave specific exemptions to solvents such as ammonia, butyl acetate, etc because these chemicals don't actually create smog, even though they are volatile. Also, the MSDS sheets only have to list hazardous ingredients that make up more than 1% of the volume or are not part of a "proprietary blend". Do not relay on the MSDS to determine the toxicity of any product. Request complete ingredient lists from the manufacturers. The companies who gladly comply obviously have nothing to hide.

Sorry if this was too long, but i thought my first post should be an informative one. I've been lurking on the site for some time now and this seemed like a good topic to dive into. My Degree of Green system was developed to educate retailers and their customers on the many ways to go green. I look forward to offering any assistance on green topics.


----------



## vermontpainter

Good stuff, AJ. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## painttofish

I called the # for Mythic paint and there is no distributor in MI. Any idea when the paint will be available nation wide, is this Mythic's goal?


----------



## KeirK

painttofish,
love your name, at a sailfish tournament in FL this week!!!
Yes, we are aggressively signing on new dealers and will be nationwide by YE, in the meantime we can process out of area orders by phone and soon by Internet. We have an extremely aggressive growth strategy and the financial backing to make it happen. Sorry we dont have a dealer near you now, we will be posting dealers on the site soon. If you have a particular dealer you use, please send me a private message and I will contact them to see if they are interested.
Keir


----------



## thepaintman80

I am very excited about the future of paint technology. I have been in the paint industry since the age of 18. In my 20's I recycled latex paint for Kelly-Moore Paint Co. and that was the beginning of my interest in coatings that would be better for our environment and our health. 

I have experience with Yolo Colorhouse, Devine, Ana Sova, ICI/Devoe Wonder Pure, Kelly-Moore Enviro-Cote, and Pittsburgh Paint's Pure Performance line. As a paint salesman I having been yelling from the roof tops that there is some big money to be made in using these types of coatings which are marketed as earth friendly. In my area of Northern California the tree huger types eat these products up, same with the North West, and Alaska. With products like the Ana Sova milk paints application can be very tricky for even the seasoned D-I-Y-er. I recently discovered the Mythic line in a trade magazine and honestly I find the line very intriguing. I wish I had the money to become a distributor because if the claims are just 60% correct for this product line it will be a hit. I think a painter could do very well by marketing themselves as "Green" and sell their customers on these products. I am looking for the right painter in my area to help get started in this business. My suggestion to Mythic would be to create a demand with the builders, designers, architects and other paint specifiers but also to create a demand by the painters themselves. I work for an independent dealer who could really benefit from this product line, I know painters who would do really well using this line. It will be a process of getting the pieces together. If the execution is done correctly I think you will see Mythic really take off and competitors popping up left and right. In the case of Yolo Color house the demand and interest is/was their but the brand was not properly supported by Yolo Colorhouse. I have been involved with builders and here in California VOC regulations are forcing builders to find creative ways to cut corners on VOC emissions. If Mythic finds the right builder in the right part of the country and demonstrates how their coatings could allow for additional use of graders or other machinery it might just take off big. 

I love the marketing that Mythic is doing. I don't know much about the products and would love to get my hands on some product and see how they perform. The website is great, e-mail contact would be nice. I wish the good people over at Mythic the very best in their launch. I really, really believe in the spirit of the product line. Hopefully one day I will be able sell this product to my customers. 

Painters don't miss the boat on this. You really should do your homework. I thinks this could be a brand that you can stake your credibility on. So far their marketing is spot on, now if the product delivers watch out. 

In the interest of full disclosure I have been in paint manufacturing, marketing/merchandising, inside and outside sales, and I have contracted in New England. I do not work for or have any connection to Mythic Paint. I sincerely believe in the future of these products and the advantage they give an entrepreneurial contractor.


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here thepaintman80... welcome to PaintTalk.com!


----------



## vermontpainter

thepaintman80 said:


> I love the marketing that Mythic is doing.
> Painters don't miss the boat on this. You really should do your homework. I thinks this could be a brand that you can stake your credibility on. So far their marketing is spot on, now if the product delivers watch out.
> .


Hello Paintman

With all due respect, it seems you have the cart running just a wee bit out in front of the horse here.


----------



## KeirK

Paintman,
I think your pation for this is great. I am excited that we have reached you and that we too are eager to make a difference. I look forward to your input when you get to try us out.
Keir


----------



## thepaintman80

Well Vermontpainter, you know how us Maine-iacs are......

I am excited about lines like Mythic because I am on the side of the business that meets with the people drawing up the legislation to regulate your trade. Keep your eyes on the Left Coast. I know the New England Air Quality districts are adopting regulations and VOC levels that California has had since the mid 90's. 

The buzz I am hearing from inside the paint industry is that Mythic is different than the Ana Sova line which is close to impossible to apply correctly (though the truffle smell is nice). Low VOC paints are the first wave, eventually (atleast in certain markets like the San Francisco Bay Area) there is going to be a lot more demand for quality health and environmentaly friendly building products. 

I highly recommend checking out some of the trade magazines. My understanding about this Mythic Paint line is that it is quality. From what I am reading quite a bit of R&D has gone into producing this line. I really hoe this line won't be a flop because I think a line that delivers performance for the painter will be benificial to those willing to start or expand their business into what is a growing market. Trust me it won't be long before the Home Centers are trying to get these types of products in their stores and pushing them to D-I-Yer's assuring them they can do it themselves and they can do it healthy and green. 

There are a lot of lines out there. I have first hand knowledge of Devine, Ana Sova (which nakes me hungry), Yolo Color House. The painters I sold Yolo to all had very wealthy, very high end customers in Portland, OR and Lake Oswego. Their customers didn't blink at the price of the paint or the bid to do the work. 

I don't think these products are for all painters. It is going to take someone who understands the chemistry of paint and can explain the features and benefits of these products. At first you are going to see individual towns limiting what products can be sold in their stores, then it will be a county, then a state. It isn't just liberal states like California, my first experiece with Ana Sova was in Anchorage. 

BTW. I do not work for Mythic but I support those who support the painter.
The guys over at Mythic are smart guys. They are producing a product because they see the way the regulations and industry are trending. I do not know the quality of the products, but the guys writing in the industry trade magazines do, and they are pretty excited about how Mythic is doing this the right way with the right approach.


----------



## thepaintman80

Nathan said:


> Great to have you here thepaintman80... welcome to PaintTalk.com!


I hope to turn more painters on to this forum. I am a huge believer in networking.


----------



## thepaintman80

stevenboston said:


> typically, one coat of primer and one coat latex is sufficient as a "vapor retarder" not a barrier...current building science calls for vapor retarders in many situations and not the use of barriers which can cause problems trapping moisture/humidity.


A few months back in one of the trade magazines, Coatings World I believe, they had an article on odor masking coatings. Apparently they could mask smoke odors and their was talk of coatings that would be able to mask urine, and some other organic odors.

Encapsulation might occur with a primer that has enamel hold out. Zinsser 1-2-3 might work. B-I-N is an odor blocker but it is strictly an interior product and should only be used on services that do not have a lot of movement. Shellac is brittle.


----------



## vermontpainter

thepaintman80 said:


> Well Vermontpainter, you know how us Maine-iacs are.......


 
Yes, I do. I lived there for many years, graduated from USM in '90. Cut my chops painting beach houses on Old Orchard in the 80's. Did you grow up there?


----------



## stevenboston

thepaintman80 said:


> A few months back in one of the trade magazines, Coatings World I believe, they had an article on odor masking coatings. Apparently they could mask smoke odors and their was talk of coatings that would be able to mask urine, and some other organic odors.
> 
> Encapsulation might occur with a primer that has enamel hold out. Zinsser 1-2-3 might work. B-I-N is an odor blocker but it is strictly an interior product and should only be used on services that do not have a lot of movement. Shellac is brittle.


 
Vapor is not oder, I am talking about the passage of water vapor through materials that have porosity. Primer and latex paint are typically somewhat resistant to vapor passing though. That is why I'm asking if mythic is truly a latex paint - what makes it latex if it is all natural essentially?


----------



## vermontpainter

stevenboston said:


> - what makes it latex if it is all natural essentially?


There are folks on here who can explain this in remarkable and accurate detail, but until then I'm guessing that latex is essentially plant sap which would be an organic, naturally occurring matter.


----------



## Z paint

*mythic*

i really want to use mythic because of their zero voc and zero carcinogen formula but only 1 distributer sells in in the philly area and its in a really busy part of town(old city) with no parking unless u want to pay for garage parking...and i think they just started getting it......oops i might have posted this in the wrong area but im too lazy to change that

we must strive to become better ancestors---Ralph nader
ps---i am not trying to get political but i love that quote and i like how he is for the envoronment


----------



## ajpace

Don't confuse yourself with the term 'latex'. Latex paint got it's name because the word 'latex' is plural for the term 'lattice', which means a water based acrylic resin. Latex paint DOES NOT contain latex rubber. Latex paint DOES NOT contain natural latex from the rubber tree. The two words are spelled the same, but have completely different meanings. 

Natural paints like the Anna Sova and Green Planet Paint products offer a decent quality with the added benefit of natural ingredients like milk casein or clay. But as someone mentioned, the application can be tricky and the durability factor can be close to zero. The Safecoat paint product from AFM in San Diego is a traditional water based acrylic that is made without health hazards or toxins. It has been in use for almost 30 years by professionals as well as the most chemically sensitive individuals. I have not yet used the Mythic product as it has only been on the market for a couple months, but if it works as good as they say, it will be a great addition to the industry.


----------



## Z paint

good info right there...is afm carcinogen free too like mythic is....or is it just no voc's.???..I know u cant cough into some of these paints and then seal them because mold will grow..and ur suppose to put siran wrap under the lid and turn it upside down to create a tight seal....but then i could see workin for some jerk and he spill the paint and blames it on the painter because it is upside down

we must strive to become better ancestors--Ralph nader


----------



## ajpace

AFM has always been free of carcinogens, toxins, HAP's or chemical masking agents. Most of their products are also VOC-free. The whole VOC issue really is misleading, though. VOC's are only regulated because of outdoor air pollution. Some, not all, VOC's can combine with nitrogen to create low-level smog. When the EPA started to regulate VOC's back in the 90's, they gave specific exemptions to some VOC's like ammonia and butyl acetate, since these chemicals don't really create smog. They are, however, still dangerous to humans. Some VOC's like propylene glycol, are approved by the FDA to be used in cakes, toothpaste and vanilla extract. Completely benign to humans, especially at this low level. As you can see, you cannot paint all VOC's with the same brush.
Most zero VOC paints that are called 'eco-friendly' or 'green' are really nothing more than that, as described by the EPA. When it comes to HUMAN health, though, VOC content has no effect. It comes down to whether or not the ingredients are toxic or hazardous. 

There are many, many ingredients in paint that are not VOC's or are not in enough quantity to make the MSDS. Any ingredient that makes up less than 1% of the volume does not legally need to be listed. Formaldehyde, for example, is usually added to paint not as a specific ingredient, but in the form of donors or formaldehyde precursors. When the paint is applied to the wall, formaldehyde is created in the curing process. So technically, the paint is formaldehyde-free as made. Very tricky.

I always say, ask the manufacturer for a complete list of ingredients...not just an MSDS. If they do not want to tell you the complete contents, then they are obviously hiding something. If you have a customer who is sensitive to chemicals, have their doctor request the complete list from the manufacturer to make sure their are no allergens or hazards. I've seem some actual ingredient lists from some very well-known zero VOC paints, and it's pretty scary.


----------



## Z paint

i really appreciate that info....this knowledge needs to be shouted out on a soapbox more...we have the potential to make changes espeially when we have a platform like this..that is why this is a great place for this..im a health nut so i understand nutrition and exercise very well but i like painting and i want to continue to do it(while i listen to npr all day... lol) it would be nice if there were easier access to healthier options to paint with.i wish there were antioxidents in paint..just kidding thats too hard to do prob....there are only 3 places in the whole philly and surrounding area that have safecoat and mythic and they are all far...i also have a couple green inventions that have to do with the painting industry and some i think would be easy to actually build...do u know who i could get in touch too with patent help or product development....feel free to personal message me if u hear new things about eco paints or if u eventually find out if mythic or safecoat is better..or if there is new options in the philly area....im thinking about just doing green painting in the future..

we must strive to become better ancestors--Ralph nader


----------



## KeirK

ajpace said:


> AFM has always been free of carcinogens, toxins, HAP's or chemical masking agents. Most of their products are also VOC-free. The whole VOC issue really is misleading, though. VOC's are only regulated because of outdoor air pollution. Some, not all, VOC's can combine with nitrogen to create low-level smog. When the EPA started to regulate VOC's back in the 90's, they gave specific exemptions to some VOC's like ammonia and butyl acetate, since these chemicals don't really create smog. They are, however, still dangerous to humans. Some VOC's like propylene glycol, are approved by the FDA to be used in cakes, toothpaste and vanilla extract. Completely benign to humans, especially at this low level. As you can see, you cannot paint all VOC's with the same brush.
> Most zero VOC paints that are called 'eco-friendly' or 'green' are really nothing more than that, as described by the EPA. When it comes to HUMAN health, though, VOC content has no effect. It comes down to whether or not the ingredients are toxic or hazardous.
> 
> There are many, many ingredients in paint that are not VOC's or are not in enough quantity to make the MSDS. Any ingredient that makes up less than 1% of the volume does not legally need to be listed. Formaldehyde, for example, is usually added to paint not as a specific ingredient, but in the form of donors or formaldehyde precursors. When the paint is applied to the wall, formaldehyde is created in the curing process. So technically, the paint is formaldehyde-free as made. Very tricky.
> 
> I always say, ask the manufacturer for a complete list of ingredients...not just an MSDS. If they do not want to tell you the complete contents, then they are obviously hiding something. If you have a customer who is sensitive to chemicals, have their doctor request the complete list from the manufacturer to make sure their are no allergens or hazards. I've seem some actual ingredient lists from some very well-known zero VOC paints, and it's pretty scary.


I couldn't agree more with the toxins issue. We have spent a tremendous amount of R&D to come up with our formulations from the ground up. By building it this way we did not try to re-invent the already existing paint and remove the toxins, we created a truly safe product without any of the legacy issues. As for MSDS, ours are all independently prepared, which is equally important (says it right on the form, is AFM????? ). As for VOC's, you are correct about the use of some in other consumer products, however the important factor is all of the VOC's that are not only smog enhancers can also be major health concerns. Nervous system damage, kidney failure, numerous problems from exposure are dependent on each individuals bio chemistry, so there is no safe amount of exposure to these toxins.
As for formaldehyde and other precursers, you will not find any in our products. We have spent over 6 years and endless research dollars to create the only product that has NO toxins whatsover (solvent, carcinogenic, suspected carcinogenic, VOC or other). We also have the strongest performance ratings against safe and conventional paints (ASTM standards). 
Mythic is not a fly by night "Green" product, it is the industry changing benchmark that will hopefully force other manufacturing to follow suit.
As for ingredient lists, your crazy to think that manufacturers are all going to give you these. I can tell you right now, that we won't. Coca-Cola wont give you there formula either, that doesn't mean they are hiding anything. We are a for profit company, and want to gather market share, if we posted our ingredients, we would be competing against ourselves. Despite our numerous patents and safegaurds, there is no chance I would trust a competitor with our ingredient list. We have a fully complient procedural process and independent validators to confirm our claims. 
Mythic is the future of the paint industry, we will create change in the market so that painters and HO's alike can do their jobs and live their lives with one less thing to worry about.
Keir


----------



## stevenboston

By saying "trust us" you are making people put a lot of faith in a product you can never replace once used. I wouldn't be surprised if all those companies making UFFI thought their product was safe at the time from the info they knew. Even people are questioning PVC these days and every house built these days has that in it. We're not saying we want to see your whole formula but you should be able to give use a partial list of ingredients, its not like the competitors can't buy a gallon and put it through some fancy chemical screening to figure it out on their own anyway.

On a separate note, latex means it contains an acrylic resin - so how can a natural product contain an acrylic resin?? I would like to be able to use Mythic for a whole house but it must be a true latex paint to be a vapor retarder - otherwise it won't be effective.


----------



## Z paint

i could be wrong but i dont think latex paints are meant to be vapor retarters....walls are suppose to be able to breath i have not used mythic but i was on the site and called the offices to talk to the makers...it has alot of promise and it definately is still more environmentally safe than almost all major paint manufacturers.


----------



## KeirK

Steve, I never said we were a "Natural" product. We are a true Latex product. I am also not asking anyone to "trust us" we have 3rd party verifications as posted on our MSDS and other literature. We also have CAS numbers on the side of each can for quantities. I know this isnt what your looking for entirely, but we arent being shy about our position, it would be one thing to hear its safe at a trade show, we say it on the can and assume that liability if it wasn't. As for reverse engineering, thats always possible, but very time consuming, and we believe it would not be possible at this time for them to get to it. 
I have an issue with the whole retardent idea, because latex breathes, so I am not sure to what standard you are measuring. We did not design our products around fireproofing, but if there is a standardized testing process you would like to see results from, I will look into it. I dont know of any other products other than specialty that make any fire retardent claims. Generally speaking latex will inhibit smoke and other airborne issues. I have seen specs for paint used this way, however its usually just a code to have a covering over the sheetrock etc. not a specific burn down time, or vapor protection over hours type formula. If you have the requirement please feel free to post it so I can research a proper answer for you. 
Thanks Keir


----------



## stevenboston

Here is the literature regarding use of latex paint as a vapor retarder...

http://www.1-800-arkansas.com/busin...nt as Replacement for Poly Vapor Retarder.pdf

or for the full authority, check out page 29 on this PDF from building science...
www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-106-understanding-*vapor*-barriers/2007-04-12.6587338447/download


----------



## Housepainter

Keirk
Just wondering do you have any distributors on Gulf Coast areas of Biloxi, Ocean Springs, Gulfport MS areas


----------



## KeirK

Steve,
I have asked the question for you and here is what the lab said:
Mythic is a “true” latex paint and will act as a vapor retarder/diffuser in the same way as any other conventional latex paint. Mythic paint does not replace traditional “vapor barrier” primers.


----------



## KeirK

Housepainter said:


> Keirk
> Just wondering do you have any distributors on Gulf Coast areas of Biloxi, Ocean Springs, Gulfport MS areas


Our headquarters is in Hattiesburg. We can ship to the coast, although, I do not believe we have any dealers in the area this month. We will be opening up a store in Hattiesburg shortly. Keep your eye on the web-site as we will be updating with stores in the near future. Thanks for your interest.
Keir


----------



## Housepainter

Thanks, best to you guys as you develop and grow!


----------



## stevenboston

so what pro's have actually used Mythic...how does it apply...is it thin like water like BM Ecospec is or does it apply nicely?


----------



## stevenboston

Thanks for checking Keir...


----------



## Z paint

wow that was alot of literature to read.lol..but i think i learned all i need to know about poly -vapor retarders...thanks


----------



## KeirK

stevenboston said:


> so what pro's have actually used Mythic...how does it apply...is it thin like water like BM Ecospec is or does it apply nicely?


Well, I would guess you would rather hear from someone other than me on this, so I recommend you give the guys that have 9 crews and were so excited about the product they started their own chain of stores to just sell Mythic. We have another pro in Florida that is doing the same thing, tired of the continuously cheapened formulas and excited about a performance product that is safe (he is in Lauderdale area) Give a call to glen in Westchester NY at the Mythic paint store or the guys in Lauderdale, there is no better example. 
As for my answer, It is definately not watery like Ecospec, flow and leveling were formulated so as not to alter the way you are used to painting with a premium product. It covers better, and is everything you would expect in a premium paint, because it is.


----------



## vermontpainter

Keir

I received the sample materials today that we have been talking about. Thanks for the extra stuff you threw in...even a free fan deck! I will try the paint out and share my thoughts with you, if you are interested.

Scott


----------



## KeirK

Awesome, I look forward to it!


----------



## vermontpainter

KeirK said:


> Awesome, I look forward to it!


Give me a couple of days and I will have something for you.

_(Disclaimer: For those who fear for the safety of Painttalk members in the face of an unethical capitalist society, I was neither coerced nor capitalized upon to receive the aforementioned products. No currency has changed hands. I asked Keir if I could try out some product and he sent it. Period.)_


----------



## Z paint

hook me up i have been wanting to try mythic for awhile and i just went to the only place that sells it in philly but it was closed because of the homeshow


----------



## wonderwoman

Hi there, new to this board, starting my own business in rural BC, wondering where I can get Mythic paint from, is there a distr in Vancouver?


----------



## boman47k

vermontpainter said:


> Give me a couple of days and I will have something for you.
> 
> _(Disclaimer: For those who fear for the safety of Painttalk members in the face of an unethical capitalist society, I was neither coerced nor capitalized upon to receive the aforementioned products. No currency has changed hands. I asked Keir if I could try out some product and he sent it. Period.)_


 
I thinking I have seen your report on this paint in another post. But, if I am wroung, how was it?


----------



## MAK-Deco

wonderwoman said:


> Hi there, new to this board, starting my own business in rural BC, wondering where I can get Mythic paint from, is there a distr in Vancouver?


you can goto there website and see if they are in your area. They are hardly any where in the states so I am assuming no not in your area. You can buy it via there site, not sure if they ship to Canada.


----------



## painterman

*Riva’- The Eco Store*-**Running**
1534 17th Ave. SW
Calgary, Alberta CA
T2T 0C8
403-452-1001

*Gray’s Paint*-**Not yet**
32 Gibson Street 
Parry Sound Ont., CA 
P2A 1W9
705-746-5421


----------



## vermontpainter

boman47k said:


> I thinking I have seen your report on this paint in another post. But, if I am wroung, how was it?


It was great. Really really good paint. Excellent to work with, no odor, dried well, nice finish. Highly recommended.


----------



## tsunamicontract

can't wait to try my samples, which I am still waiting to get. It's been a while but I still hope I get to try it.


----------



## wonderwoman

Thanks for the contact info painterman!


----------



## painterman

My pleasure. 

S


----------



## NACE

Aura Matte, 522 is 49 G/L, .41 lbs per gallon, not 100 G/L. The Waterborne Gennex Colorant does not add VOC.


----------



## Rob in Toronto

*Canadian distribution*

Is the product line available in Canada?


----------



## Rob in Toronto

Man I need to scroll down further before I ask questions!! I've got the CDN info now, thx!!


----------



## endingman

Where is Mythic sold? I don't think they sell any in Michigan....


----------



## KeirK

There is a dealer locator on the website.
www.mythicpaint.com
You can also purchase online.


----------



## Bushdude

KeirK said:


> There is a dealer locator on the website.
> www.mythicpaint.com
> You can also purchase online.


Keirk, 
You can brag all you want about your product, but if you can't sell it in Chicago, your going down $hits creek without a paddle...


----------



## Faron79

*Manufacturer??*

Hey Keirk,
Not that it matters at all, but who's the actual manufacturer of Mythic?

I know there's a TON of toll-manufacturing out there...

Insl-X made C2 (to C2's resin-spec's) paint for yeeeears.
Ralph-Lauren has been made by ICI (now an Akzo-Nobel acquisition) for some time...

Faron


----------



## Dmax Consulting

Keirk,

Where is mythic paint sold?


----------



## KeirK

Hey DMAX,
We have a dealer locator at:
http://www.mythicpaint.com/searchDealer.aspx

We also have international dealers listed there.


----------



## MAK-Deco

KeirK said:


> Hey DMAX,
> We have a dealer locator at:
> http://www.mythicpaint.com/searchDealer.aspx
> 
> We also have international dealers listed there.


Hey Keir why focus any effort on international?? when you do not have a great network of dealers in the us yet??


----------



## KeirK

Mak,
We have international customers due to the demand of our product. And I disagree, we have a great dealer network here in the US! We are growing very rapidly, and most of the major cities are covered, in fact we are turning away some retailers in certain regions due to crowding. 
Have a Legendary Day!
Keir


----------



## Bushdude

KeirK said:


> Mak,
> We have international customers due to the demand of our product. And I disagree, we have a great dealer network here in the US! We are growing very rapidly, and most of the major cities are covered, in fact we are turning away some retailers in certain regions due to crowding.
> Have a Legendary Day!
> Keir


So KeirK, I guess your saying Chicago is not a major city?


----------



## KeirK

Of Course it is, I said most major cities. We should have a few dealers in Chicago shortly.
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## MAK-Deco

Bushdude said:


> So KeirK, I guess your saying Chicago is not a major city?


That was the point I was making as well.


----------



## bikerboy

We were given a gallon of this to "try out" today.


----------



## Formulator

0% toxic! (nevermind the TiO2 and biocide)


----------



## KeirK

Bikerboy,
Let me know how you like it!
Keir


----------



## KeirK

Form,
You obviously have issues with Mythic since you joined this board. Our paint is Non toxic, I dont know where you get your info from, but I assure you its innacurate. Biocide???
Pleeeaassee! You are barking up the wrong tree and fortunately I dont have time to argue with you again..... so please read your old misleading comments and my responses so we dont have to rewrite history.
Keir


----------



## [email protected]

Keir,

Thanks for helping me find a dealer in Oregon (Bend).... I have just recently been told there is a dealer in the Portland area. They supposedly started stocking Mythic about the 1st of this month (Sep). If I could only remember where that was in Portland... argh! Can you help?


----------



## KeirK

Here you go Jason.
http://www.ecohaus.com/


----------



## [email protected]

KeirK said:


> Here you go Jason.
> http://www.ecohaus.com/


That's it! Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco

Hey Keir how that Chicago area going?? Anybody willing to bring it in? Do you guys have your own tints or universal?? (sorry if I asked that before)


----------



## KeirK

Havent had a rep in the area yet, getting there though, we just hired a bunch of new reps. They are universal NO VOC tints.
Keir


----------



## Dmax Consulting

I am still trying to find it. It's tough.


----------



## El Grecus

*Availability in San Francisco*

Hi Keir, I'd love to see your product in San Francisco. I know it's available in Berkeley and Oakland but it would be great here in the City. SF is the perfect market for you.


----------



## [email protected]

KeirK, I have a question about Mythic and AP. Could you go here to answer it: http://www.painttalk.com/f2/mythic-american-pride-9082/

Had I remembered this topic I would have simply not made another for this question, I would have posted it here.


----------

